# New Shallow Sport X3 Debut



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

I can't wait to see the unveiling of the new 25 foot X3 at the Houston Boat Show Today!


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## joker25 (Aug 18, 2010)

Be sure to post some pics!


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Pic


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow an impressive looking machine.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

eh, looks like it would draft way too deep.. Unless its meant for offshore, In that case it looks amazing.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

clint623 said:


> eh, looks like it would draft way too deep.. Unless its meant for offshore, In that case it looks amazing.


yeah looks like a offshore boat to me


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks like a Dargel 25HDX im that pic but i see it has another center pontion like a trimaran


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

27 latitude low side.


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

No boat show today, playoff game.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Saw it yesterday it is a big mother got a body boat. Looked very nice.


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Good looking boat. Reminds me of an old Falcon Malibu.


----------



## Texan08 (Apr 23, 2008)

I saw that beast yesterday. Have to say it was defiantly my favorite from the show. Well besides the 36' Grady White.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

What I was thinking.



Propwash said:


> Good looking boat. Reminds me of an old Falcon Malibu.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Boat looks good. Its def a version of the latitude. I def wouldnt want to stick that beast.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

How much???


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Yeah I saw that beast yesterday at the show!! That things HUGE!! Very wide and stable looking!! Pretty AWESOME!!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey everybody, look, Shallow Sport just "re-invented" the trihull. lol. I'm sure its a fine boat, but that hull looks just a little to much like the old trihull boats. Wonder if it rides as well as a cat does.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=463285



Shallow Minded said:


> How much???


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

It is based off the old Falcon Malibu, originally designed by our grandfather, then reinvented into the Latitude 27'. The latitude was such an amazing performer we wanted to pare it down so that it would be more affordable to a larger audience and it would be utilized more as a bay boat.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

> Shallow Minded How much???


Stock unit with standard options starts at $60K


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

Boat show model as is can be yours for the low, low price of $100,000!!!!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

That boat show model has every conceivable bell and whistle. But its a pretty cool boat and I cant wait to go fishing on it personally!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

shallowgal said:


> It is based off the old Falcon Malibu, originally designed by our grandfather, then reinvented into the Latitude 27'. The latitude was such an amazing performer we wanted to pare it down so that it would be more affordable to a larger audience and it would be utilized more as a bay boat.


wow, you learn something new every day. There was one of those that always fished the POINT tourney.

Anyone that thinks Galveston Bay isn't every bit as rough as offshore hasn't been caught out there when it's blowing. Some days, my 28 seems small.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> wow, you learn something new every day. There was one of those that always fished the POINT tourney.
> 
> Anyone that thinks Galveston Bay isn't every bit as rough as offshore hasn't been caught out there when it's blowing. Some days, my 28 seems small.


X2!!!


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

So what advantage does the tri-hull have over the other cat type hulls? I'm guessin it may help with draft since you have more boat in the water with three instead of two??? Just curious.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

That's just too much money for a boat running skinny. Heck, I can pick up a brand new ShoalWater 23 Cat that'll run just as skinny and probably faster for around 40K and some change.

100K, you got to be joking!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Shallow Minded said:


> That's just too much money for a boat running skinny. Heck, I can pick up a brand new ShoalWater 23 Cat that'll run just as skinny and probably faster for around 40K and some change.
> 
> 100K, you got to be joking!


Yeah, but then you own a shoalwater!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

aggiefishinDr said:


> Yeah, but then you own a shoalwater!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes sir, one fine fishing machine!


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Take a shoalwater cat over that any day. They are faster then all the cats minus SCB and get up skinnier and run shallower then them all. I can get a 23 21 and 14 foot shoalwater loaded out for 100K. That's outrageous.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

$100k for the Shallow Sport X3 at the Houston boat show looks like a good deal to me. 
If that were the style of boat I wanted I would not hesitate to pay that much.
To compare a Shoalwater 23 to the SS X3 is not even close, the build quality of the Shallow sport is far superior. I'm not talking about running numbers just the better built boat. I did own a Shoalwater boat for over 5 years.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

That is one amazing looking boat.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Just want to reiterate: STANDARD UNIT BOAT, MOTOR, TRAILER, ACCESSORIES STARTS AT $60K.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

It belongs to a friend of mine and I can't wait to take it for a spin down in Port Mansfield 

TH


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> It belongs to a friend of mine and I can't wait to take it for a spin down in Port Mansfield
> 
> TH


Does it belong to a guide? Or private fisherman? Would love to see it on one of my trips down to mansfield.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Shallow Minded said:


> That's just too much money for a boat running skinny. Heck, I can pick up a brand new ShoalWater 23 Cat that'll run just as skinny and probably faster for around 40K and some change.
> 
> 100K, you got to be joking!


You must be looking at a regular console with a 150 and no options. 
Current price of 23 CAT Shoalwater Raised Console, 250 SHO, 1 livewell, some electronics you are $50k plus. Then add trolling motor, powerpole etc. its gonna be $55k.This is pricing from within last month.


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

Really, is the make, model and cost of your boat going to catch you larger and more plentiful fish? Does it actually make the fish come to you and bite YOUR line vs. the guys line with an '89 Bay Stealth?

Just saying, I would not spend $60K+ on a 23' bay boat. Boats depreciate 40% the second you pull it off the lot and put it in the water.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

mshtrout said:


> Really, is the make, model and cost of your boat going to catch you larger and more plentiful fish? Does it actually make the fish come to you and bite YOUR line vs. the guys line with an '89 Bay Stealth?
> 
> Just saying, I would not spend $60K+ on a 23' bay boat. Boats depreciate 40% the second you pull it off the lot and put it in the water.


Not a Shallow Sport, they hold there resale value very well.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

WOW...


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

mshtrout said:


> Really, is the make, model and cost of your boat going to catch you larger and more plentiful fish? Does it actually make the fish come to you and bite YOUR line vs. the guys line with an '89 Bay Stealth?
> 
> Just saying, I would not spend $60K+ on a 23' bay boat. Boats depreciate 40% the second you pull it off the lot and put it in the water.


Nothing but a status symbol......


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

If all goes right, ill be picking mine up in about ten years  right now, I don't think I could afford to fill the baitwell on E-2 base pay LOL!


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Yea your boat lost value cause it is an 89 bay stealth. I will run a 23 Shoalwater where your bay stealth couldn't dream of going and catch bigger fish.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

mshtrout said:


> Really, is the make, model and cost of your boat going to catch you larger and more plentiful fish? Does it actually make the fish come to you and bite YOUR line vs. the guys line with an '89 Bay Stealth?
> 
> Just saying,* I would not spend $60K+ on a 23' bay boat.* Boats depreciate 40% the second you pull it off the lot and put it in the water.


No doubt the price tag on any of these new rigs is staggering. Lucky we live in America (whats left anyways) where the market decides necessity. Honda vs. Lexus argument. If someone can afford it, why not? I'd argue the capability of cross-over boat designed like this catching fish. It will probably access 80-90% of the water a 20' classic can while handling open water in the worst conditions. That capability in the right hands can give an advantage. I'd love someone in our group picked one up for those not so perfect days we always seem to have. Good job Shallowsport!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Buncha haters... I just wished PM would lengthen its runway so I could get my ride in there and then I would have a good reason to buy me one of those bad boys!!! :biggrin: T05 at 3200' is a bit short for the burners.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JShupe said:


> Buncha haters... I just wished PM would lengthen its runway so I could get my ride in there and then I would have a good reason to buy me one of those bad boys!!! :biggrin: T05 at 3200' is a bit short for the burners.


There are plenty of flat cow patures nearby... Grow a pair!  :biggrin:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> There are plenty of flat cow patures nearby... Grow a pair!  :biggrin:


Not with this bad boy my friend!!!! Lol


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Ok*



letsgofishbro said:


> Yea your boat lost value cause it is an 89 bay stealth. I will run a 23 Shoalwater where your bay stealth couldn't dream of going and catch bigger fish.


I believe what mshtrout was trying to say is that you don't need a boat that runs 60mph in 6 inches water and cost 60k+ to catch fish. I have been fishing much longer than you have been around and I have yet to have a fish ask me how fast my boat runs or how much it cost, they really don't care.

Yea my boat is an 86' it's value is more than half of what yours is worth. What is that 23 Shoalwater going to be worth 26 years from if it's even still around.

I can fish Carancahua Lake one day and be 50 miles offshore the next, catch just as many fish for half the price of that Shoalwater.

If thats your thing, thats great, but out of the 2 million or so licensed saltwater anglers in this State 98% of them could care less about how fast or shallow you run or what your boat cost.

People buy these boats because they can!

Gater


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Well said gater.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

gater said:


> I believe what mshtrout was trying to say is that you don't need a boat that runs 60mph in 6 inches water and cost 60k+ to catch fish. I have been fishing much longer than you have been around and I have yet to have a fish ask me how fast my boat runs or how much it cost, they really don't care.
> 
> Yea my boat is an 86' it's value is more than half of what yours is worth. What is that 23 Shoalwater going to be worth 26 years from if it's even still around.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%, it's a freaking fashion show out there. It's like the guy that shows up to the golf course decked out in the latest pro attire and can't even break 100. Most people with these new boats buy them to compensate for the fact that they couldn't catch a fish with a dip net out of a livewell!!!


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

gater said:


> I believe what mshtrout was trying to say is that you don't need a boat that runs 60mph in 6 inches water and cost 60k+ to catch fish. I have been fishing much longer than you have been around and I have yet to have a fish ask me how fast my boat runs or how much it cost, they really don't care.
> 
> Yea my boat is an 86' it's value is more than half of what yours is worth. What is that 23 Shoalwater going to be worth 26 years from if it's even still around.
> 
> ...


There are 2 types of fishermen. One just buys whatever boat because he DOESN'T care to go catch anything that will bite. Thats good for them.

The other fisherman wants to look good on the water while he fishes.. hence all your nice, expensive boats. (SCB, Shoalwater, majek, shallow sport, etc)

Don't hate on the ones that buy the expensive, 50k+ boats because in the end, that is what makes us happy to catch fish.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

FishAfrica said:


> You must be looking at a regular console with a 150 and no options.
> Current price of 23 CAT Shoalwater Raised Console, 250 SHO, 1 livewell, some electronics you are $50k plus. Then add trolling motor, powerpole etc. its gonna be $55k.This is pricing from within last month.


Nope, my fishing buddy purchased his several years ago when the model first came out. He added quite a few customs and decked out the electronics. Trust me, money is no object for him.

I think he had around $44,000 in it by the time he was finished.

We have put that rig through thick and thin and fish Mansfield and Matagora almost exclusively. That boat is bullet proof and will run as skinny as anyone wants to get. Add the dry smooth ride and it can't be beat.

On a side note I also think Shallow Sport builds a great boat and I've always admired them. They're beautiful boats built rock solid but I don't think they're any tougher or better than the SW cats.

and I still think $100k is too much for a bay boat :rotfl:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

All you guys probably sit back and laugh and call our High fence, low fence threads stupid. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------

